# يعاني مرضًا - يعاني من مرضٍ



## OsamaAbdullah

تحية

أيهما أصح قولنا يعاني من مرض ما أم يعاني مرض ما

صحيح أننا نقول يعاني الأمرين ولكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بمرض ما تصبح الجملة ركيكة برأي.
مثال: يعاني انفصام الشخصية أم يعاني من انفصام الشخصية؟

فأيهما أصح؟

شكراً


----------



## Mayoucha

يعاني من مرض ما 
يعاني من انفصام الشخصية


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

شكراً mayoosha
في حدا بيحب يضيف شي؟


----------



## cherine

أظن أن الشائع هو استخدام حرف الجر، لكني لم أجده في لسان العرب، بل وجدت الفعل (في الجذر عنا) يتعدَّى بدون حرف: 
وعانى الشيءَ: قاساه. والمُعاناةُ: المُقاساة. يقال: عاناه وتَعَنَّاه وتَعَنَّى هو؛ [...] وقال الأصَمعي: المُعاناة والمُقَاناةُ حُسْنُ السِّياسة. ويقال: ما يُعانُونَ مالَهُم ولا يُقانُونه أَي ما يقومون عليه. وفي حديث عُقُبَة بن عامِرٍ في الرمي بالسهام: لَوْلا كلامٌ سَمِعْتُه من رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، لمْ أُعانِهِ؛ مُعاناةُ الشيءِ: مُلابَسَته ومُباشَرَته. والقَوْمُ يُعانُون مالَهُم أَي يقومون عليه.


----------



## barkoosh

‫"عانى من" هو استعمال عصري لن تجده في أمهات المعاجم، كما ذكرت cherine. غير أن استعمال "من" مع "عانى" شائع جدا اليوم ويرد في المعاجم العصرية.‏

إن عدم ورود "عانى من" في المعاجم العريقة دفع البعض إلى اعتبار التعبير غير صحيح. غير أن من يجيز "عانى من" يعتمد على قاعدة نحوية في العربية تدعى "التضمين"، أي "إشراب كلمة معنى كلمة أخرى لتتعدّى تعديتها" (معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة). وهناك نقاشات واسعة ومسهبة حول موضوع التضمين، مع أمثلة فصيحة كثيرة.‏

بالنسبة إلى الفعل "عانى"، أعتقد أنه يمكن إشرابه معنى "شكا". صحيح أن البعض يخطّئون "شكا من" لعدم ورودها في أمهات المعاجم، غير أنه توجد استعمالات فصيحة لها، مثلاً:‏
"أَشكو مِنَ الهَجرِ في سِرٍّ وَفي عَلَنٍ‏
شَكوى تُؤَثِّرُ في صَلدٍ مِنَ الحَجَرِ" (عنترة)‏
وتحت مادة "أنّ" ذكر تاج العروس:‏
أي: (تأوه) وشكا من وصب [الوصب هو المرض والوجع]‏

كذلك يمكن تضمينه معنى الفعلين "تألّم" و"توجّع" اللذين يستلزمان حرف الجر "من"، ومثلهما "تشكّى" الذي يجوز استعمال "من" معه ربما تضمينًا لمعنى "تألم" و"توجع" فيه:‏
وأَنشد الأزهريّ: "أَخي إِنْ تَشَكَّى من أَذىً كنتُ طِبَّهُ
‫وإِن كان ذاكَ الشَّكْوُ بي فأَخِي طِبِّي"‏ 
‫(لسان العرب)​


----------

